# The 12 Days of Christmas for EMS folks



## Tincanfireman (Nov 30, 2006)

I, um, borrowed this from another person's blog, but he shall not go unrecognized; it's this guy.  Hope you enjoy it =)


"The 12 Days of Christmas - EMS Style"

On the First day of Christmas, my Dispatcher gave to me...Grandma who fell and hurt her knee...

On the Second Day of Christmas, my dispatcher gave to me...2 MG of Narcan for the out of work person who wants to end it all by taking her Husband's pain pills and won't tell me what she took and is feeling suicidal....and grandma who fell and hurt her knee.

On the Third day of Christmas, my dispatcher gave to me....Three stacked shocks for the 88 year old man who instead of paying the neighbor kid 5 bucks to shovel his driveway, decided to do it himself and have the big one in the driveway...2 Mg of Narcan for the psycho chick trying to off herself...and grandma who fell and hurt her knee..

On the Fourth day of Christmas, my dispatcher gave to me....4 AM in the morning I have to go to the nursing home because someone has had the flu for like 16 years and all of a sudden needs to go to the hospital....NOW,...Three Stacked shocks for the full arrested popsicle, 2 MG of Narcan for Morphine eating Momma..and Grandma who fell and hurt her knee....

On the Fifth day of Christmas, my dispatcher gave to me...Five minutes to eat.....4 AM shuttle call, Three stacked shocks, 2 MG of Narcan, and Grandma who fell and hurt her knee....

On the Sixth Day of Christmas, my dispatcher gave to me....Six run reports behind because the computer guy can't fix the system..Five Minutes to eat!!!!!!!!!!  4 AM Shuttle, 3 zaps to the chest, gonna have a stomach pumped, and grandma who fell and hurt her knee...

On the Seventh day of Christmas, my dispatcher gave to me...Seven car pile up while everyone was trying to beat the light so they can get into Wal Mart the day after Thanksgiving thinking there is only 4 dancing Elmo Dolls...six reports behind...Five minutes to eat.......4AM is way to early, 3 stacked shocks, 2 of Narcan Pushed, and grandma who fell and hurt her knee....

On the Eighth day of Christmas, my dispatcher gave to me....Eight flights of steps to walk up to getthe 400 pound person who is having shortness of breath since LAST Christmas and can't walk...oh, and of course, the elevator doesn't work...7 cars a crunching, six reports a writing, Five minutes to eat. 4 AM shuttle, CPR in progress, 2 MG of Narcan, and grandma who fell and hurt her knee...

On the Ninth day of Christmas, my dispatcher gave to me Nine blankets needed to cover up grandpa because he is freezing and we aren't even out of the house yet but thinks he will get pneumonia and die for all of the 10 seconds we are outside...Eight flights of stairs, should have stayed home and bought off of Ebay, six reporst I'm writing...Five minutes to eat.....What the Hell time is it, should have paid the kid, 2MG of Narcan, and grandma who fell and hurt her knee.

On the Tenth Day of Christmas, my dispatcher gave to me...Ten Minutes till I can get a bed in the ER because the nurses are busy figuring out who is going to lunch next....Nine blankets needed, Hope fire department is coming, 7 cars a crunching, six reports I need to write, Five minutes to eat...Can't you wait till morning, sick a fork in him, he's done, Man I hope she shuts up..and grandma who fell and hurt her knee.

On the Eleventh day of Christmas, my dispatcher gave to me....Eleven times I tried to get the heat to work in the back of the truck and maintainence won't take the truck in...ten minutes waiting, Nine blankets needed, eight flights of steps to climb, Hope you have Progressive, Give me a new ink pen...Five minutes to eat....4 AM is early, 3 Leads all show he's dead, 2 MG won't touoch her..and grandma who fell and hurt her knee...

On the Twelth day of Christmas, my dispatcher gave to me..a 12 Gauge IV needle that I put into the drunk 19 year old who tried to swing at me...it is really freezing, Hope you choke on your sandwich, 9 blankets for grandpa, How did you get up here in the first place, man your husband is gonna be pissed, six reports STILL down...five minutes to eat...Better than taking them back, Hope I recorded the code, Man, just pass out already...and grandma who fell and hit her knee...

Merry Christmas


----------



## CotWoman (Nov 30, 2006)

I am laughing my a$$ off... that was great!


----------



## Epi-do (Nov 30, 2006)

I love it!  I will have to pass that one on to some friends!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 1, 2006)

There's been a couple of those posted here before:

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=524

Here's the other one:



> On the first day of Christmas, dispatch gave to me, a patient in asystole
> 
> On the second day of Christmas, dispatch gave to me, two Atropine,
> and a patient in asystole
> ...


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 1, 2006)

Love it!!!


----------



## FireStrut (Dec 12, 2006)

*Outstanding!!*


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 25, 2012)

It's been a few years since these have made their appearance, so Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 25, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> It's been a few years since these have made their appearance, so Merry Christmas to everyone.



Bumping a thread is against the forum rules :rofl:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 25, 2012)

firefite said:


> Bumping a thread is against the forum rules :rofl:





> Participants may not bump threads. Bumping can refer to posting useless information, making corrections or updates in a new post, posting one-liners or any other action to deliberately keep a thread hot or to bring it to the top of Recent or Today's Posts. Community Leaders will use their discretion, depending on the nature of the post, as to whether to take action or not.


I am aware of that...I just used my discretion as allowed by that same rule.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 25, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> I am aware of that...I just used my discretion as allowed by that same rule.



Dang loopholes


----------

